# Help Troubleshooting Bloody Milk



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

So I am looking for a little more input on an issue I have been dealing with for a while now. My doe Pippi freshened back in April, and when her bucklings were about 7- 8 weeks old, I started noticing that her milk was pink. I figured that they were probably just being rough with her, so I took some steps to help mitigate those issues. I saw some improvement, so I figured all would be well once I had them weaned and her udder had healed.
I'm still getting pink milk. I've had her on vit. C and garlic, been feeding some of her milk back to her, been massaging her udder with a peppermint/tea tree udder balm, given Mastoblast. I've run multiple CMT tests on her, and I really don't think mastitis is the issue. She will occasionally have a higher than normal somatic cell count, but it usually goes down within 24 hours. Her milk is not lumpy, doesn't look or smell weird, the only abnormal thing about it is the fact that it's pinkish tinged. I haven't been drinking it lately, just milking her into a plastic bucket for the chickens, but when I had tasted it, it tasted fine. Her udder also seems totally normal. Every once in awhile, she will be almost completely clear, and I'll think that I've hit the magic formula, and then in a few days, her milk is back to being noticeably pink. Even when the milk was coming out almost clear, to the point where I couldn't tell if there was still some pink in there or not, I would usually find a little sludge of brownish stuff in the bottom of the milk jar, after it sat in the fridge for a few days.
I remembered reading something a while back about calcium deficiency possibly causing pink milk, and the hay that I am feeding this year doesn't have as much alfalfa in it as last year's hay did. She does get alfalfa pellets, but she doesn't like them, so tends to eat around them in her food dish. I initially started giving her several Tums at each milking as an extra calcium source. I read that di-calcium phosphate and dolomite might be helpful for a calcium deficiency situation, so I ordered both. The dolomite hasn't arrived yet, but I've had her on the DCP for a couple days now and haven't noticed any real change. From what I've read, I figured that the Dolomite might be more helpful in this particular situation. I also am going to pick up a couple of bales of pure alfalfa this evening, and will start mixing that in with her regular hay at night. It's worth mentioning that my other two does in milk are getting the same feeding, the same hay, and the same pasture, and I'm not having this issue with either one of them.
She is still getting a pint of her own milk morning and evening, and the DCP. I discontinued everything else that I was doing, as it didn't really seem to be making any difference.
The only other thought I've had is that maybe she's somehow injuring her udder when she's out in the pasture browsing all day. My goats are fairly active. I constructed an udder support for her, but she was able to get it off. So I'm going to revisit that idea and see if I can't make one that she will keep on. Her udder does not look injured, however. There is no surface injury, and like I mentioned before, it's not hot or hard.
Any further thoughts would be appreciated! My chickens are enjoying drinking all of this pink milk, but I would like to have it available for more than just chicken feed!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

This is the article I was getting some of my treatment info from: Pink Milk Isn’t Mastitis by Irene Ramsay – U-Say Ranch


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@happybleats I know you're always getting tagged here! But I didn't know if you might have input or be able to tag someone who could.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Huh interested in following this thread! Would be good source of information. Sounds like your trying a lot! I would immediately think mastitis but it seems you might have ruled that out! I'm sorry I have no help for you, hopefully someone will reply soon!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> This is the article I was getting some of my treatment info from: Pink Milk Isn’t Mastitis by Irene Ramsay – U-Say Ranch


Good article!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

K.B. said:


> Good article!


Thanks! I really liked that article, too. I'm still hopeful that the dolomite will help. The only other option I can think of is maybe subclinical mastitis. But I'm thinking that if it's bad enough to cause blood in the milk, I should be seeing high somatic cell counts on my mastitis test.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Thanks! I really liked that article, too. I'm still hopeful that the dolomite will help. The only other option I can think of is maybe subclinical mastitis. But I'm thinking that if it's bad enough to cause blood in the milk, I should be seeing high somatic cell counts on my mastitis test.


You would think! Try the dolomite, you won't know what helped if you do too much at once! It doesn't seem to be bothering her? Trying to think of questions others may ask ... and her minerals are good?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

K.B. said:


> You would think! Try the dolomite, you won't know what helped if you do too much at once! It doesn't seem to be bothering her? Trying to think of questions others may ask ... and her minerals are good?


Yeah, I'm starting to run out of ideas. I've already gone through everything I've done in the past for udder issues. She seems fine. Not uncomfortable or anything. I read that either copper or cobalt deficiency can cause metabolic issues resulting in the goat's inability to utilize the calcium in their diet. I recently gave her a copper bolus as she was starting to show some signs of deficiency. She's had a cobalt block available this whole time. And loose mineral. I also had her on daily probiotics, for about 10 days, as well, in case there was some sort of a digestive issue...


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to run out of ideas. I've already gone through everything I've done in the past for udder issues. She seems fine. Not uncomfortable or anything. I read that either copper or cobalt deficiency can cause metabolic issues resulting in the goat's inability to utilize the calcium in their diet. I recently gave her a copper bolus as she was starting to show some signs of deficiency. She's had a cobalt block available this whole time. And loose mineral. I also had her on daily probiotics, for about 10 days, as well, in case there was some sort of a digestive issue...


May I ask what kind of loose mineral? Maybe post a pic of the ingredients and guaranteed analysis. Sounds like you do your research so I'm sure their fine though!  seems like you have tried a lot.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh gosh, I’m sorry you’re having issues with this doe’s milk. I know you take your goats’ nutrition seriously and work so hard for their health and happiness. I hope happybleats or someone here can help figure this out. You’ve done so much already. It is perplexing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if blood vessels are bursting inside.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

K.B. said:


> May I ask what kind of loose mineral? Maybe post a pic of the ingredients and guaranteed analysis. Sounds like you do your research so I'm sure their fine though!  seems like you have tried a lot.


Thanks for throwing in that thought! I was feeding Purina Wind & Rain last year. But I wasn't all that highly impressed. I had a number of deficiency issues still. So I switched to one from my local feed mill. I feel like it may not actually be as high quality, but so far, the goats have done well, and it's a lot easier for me to get. MFA Incorporated > Products > Feed > Goats and Sheep > MFA Goat Shield Mineral I have also offered Purina Goat Mineral, but they don't seem too excited about it. Might be interesting to try the Wind & Rain again, and see if it would make a difference.


FizzyGoats said:


> Oh gosh, I’m sorry you’re having issues with this doe’s milk. I know you take your goats’ nutrition seriously and work so hard for their health and happiness. I hope happybleats or someone here can help figure this out. You’ve done so much already. It is perplexing.


Thanks for the kind words! I am pretty well stumped, so figured it was time to call in the reserves!


ksalvagno said:


> I wonder if blood vessels are bursting inside.


That is what it looks like to me. I have dealt with that before. But I just can't figure out what would be causing it. I think I will have a little extra time tomorrow, so may try again with the 'udder bra', in case it is some kind of injury or trauma she keeps inflicting on herself.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you given vitamin K source foods? Since it's pretty hot she may be having trouble with clotting so that the veins can heal.
Something like this ROOSTER BOOSTER Multi-Species Liquid B-12 Livestock Supplement, 32-oz bottle - Chewy.com


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Have you given vitamin K source foods? Since it's pretty hot she may be having trouble with clotting so that the veins can heal.
> Something like this ROOSTER BOOSTER Multi-Species Liquid B-12 Livestock Supplement, 32-oz bottle - Chewy.com


That's a good thought! Thank you! Do you think a human vitamin K supplement would work? If not, I could call around the local feed stores and see what they've got.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I have to go pick up canning jar lids today, and will be going right by TSC. The two Rooster Booster products they have available in store are a sheep & goat product and the one for chickens. The chicken product has Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K) listed on the ingredients list. The sheep and goat one does not. @goathiker is one better than the other do you think?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Since it's the K she probably needs maybe do some label reading. Chewy's does do free shipping as well.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope you figure out what it is, so you can get her milk back to normal! Good luck.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Quick update:
The Goat and sheep Rooster Booster product at TSC has all the same ingredients as the one for chickens, except the chicken one has the Vit K, which the sheep and goat product does not. So I bought the chicken product, but I'm using the dosage for the goat and sheep product (10-20 cc per day). Started Pippi out with 20 cc the first two days, and backed off to 15cc this morning. Milk is still pinkish, but much clearer than it had been for about a week previously. Thanks @goathiker !
She is still getting some of her own milk fed back to her 2x a day, and some alfalfa hay mixed in with the regular grass hay available to the does at night. 
My dolomite finally came, so I may give her some of that, depending on how she looks this evening and tomorrow morning.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Quick update:
> The Goat and sheep Rooster Booster product at TSC has all the same ingredients as the one for chickens, except the chicken one has the Vit K, which the sheep and goat product does not. So I bought the chicken product, but I'm using the dosage for the goat and sheep product (10-20 cc per day). Started Pippi out with 20 cc the first two days, and backed off to 15cc this morning. Milk is still pinkish, but much clearer than it had been for about a week previously. Thanks @goathiker !
> She is still getting some of her own milk fed back to her 2x a day, and some alfalfa hay mixed in with the regular grass hay available to the does at night.
> My dolomite finally came, so I may give her some of that, depending on how she looks this evening and tomorrow morning.


You may just want to try the rooster booster for a little bit, if you try too many things at once you won't know what helps imo


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

K.B. said:


> You may just want to try the rooster booster for a little bit, if you try too many things at once you won't know what helps imo


You're right, I am bad about throwing the whole medicine cabinet at some things, and then I won't know what worked. 
It is frustrating, because my Alpine, Sil, needs to be dried off, but I had a plan to milk my two Nubians on through the winter. I am drying Sil off now. If I can't get Pippi in shape, then I will be short of milk. Not the end of the world, but if my goats can't help pay for themselves, I cannot keep them. I already knew Pippi wasn't going to be the best fit for me going forward, so was planning to find her a new home in a year or so, but was hoping to have her milk until then. 
But I have definitely seen improvement, so I am hopeful!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Good, now throw a couple 3 vitamin C chewable tablets in her grain. She should be clear in a few days.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Good, now throw a couple 3 vitamin C chewable tablets in her grain. She should be clear in a few days.


Will do! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm waiting for my bread to rise, so thought I should do an update.
I kept playing around with different supplements, gradually switching different things and amounts, and Pippi was getting almost clear, but not quite. There would be brownish sludge that settled out of the milk after it sat in the fridge for about 24-36 hours, and eventually, it would all settle to the bottom of the jar and there would be a thin line of bright red blood at the bottom.
Anyhow, I started her on human Vit. K supplements, Vit. C, and B Complex shots 2x a day, along with dolomite and about a tablespoon of Diamond V Yeast. This seems to be the magic formula! I started seeing slow but steady improvement. I have a jar of milk that's been in the fridge since Friday, and so far, no sediment in the bottom!
I am slowly weaning her off the B Complex, and will also gradually cut back on the other things over time.
A couple other factors that may have helped were mixing some pure alfalfa with her grass hay, and the fact that the pastures have greened up considerably.
However, I think the Vit K and B complex were the most important, as when I temporarily ran out of those things, I noticed that her improvement would stop.
Thanks, everyone, for the support and advice. Especially @goathiker , who got me thinking about the Vit K issue!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is clearing up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😃


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I see things jave cleared up well for you. But with the sludge in the jar. I would also send milk off to a lab for culture and sensitivity just to make absolute sure there are no grubbies in there. They can not show mastitis on a cmt but it cannot hide so much in culture and sensitivity test. Does can be completely asymptomatic with some mastitis... i had one of those. So anything that i cannot get figured out with milk always goes out for testing jist to be on the safe side. It is easy to do and gives you peace of mind since you are using this milk for your family. . Just my two cents. Glad your doe is doing better!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I see things jave cleared up well for you. But with the sludge in the jar. I would also send milk off to a lab for culture and sensitivity just to make absolute sure there are no grubbies in there. They can not show mastitis on a cmt but it cannot hide so much in culture and sensitivity test. Does can be completely asymptomatic with some mastitis... i had one of those. So anything that i cannot get figured out with milk always goes out for testing jist to be on the safe side. It is easy to do and gives you peace of mind since you are using this milk for your family. . Just my two cents. Glad your doe is doing better!


I had actually thought about that, just to be safe, so I'm glad you brought it up. Is there a lab you recommend? I'm assuming I would have to ship the milk off, as I don't know of anywhere local that would do something like that.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I had actually thought about that, just to be safe, so I'm glad you brought it up. Is there a lab you recommend? I'm assuming I would have to ship the milk off, as I don't know of anywhere local that would do something like that.


I am in NC... so i send mine to Rollins lab in Raleigh. You should have a state aninal lab.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I am in NC... so i send mine to Rollins lab in Raleigh. You should have a state aninal lab.


I'll look into that. Thank you!


----------

